# Rudge Ulster ID and date



## juvela (Nov 2, 2019)

-----

Came across these two vintage images of a lady posing atop a Rudge.  Posted them to the "babes" thread at "The Lounge" forum.

Model name for the cycle is an Ulster something but cannot make out the second word.  It is not Tourist nor Sport.  Rudge experts shall know the name and the date of her ride.  










Thanks for looking...

-----


----------



## Oilit (Nov 4, 2019)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Came across these two vintage images of a lady posing atop a Rudge.  Posted them to the "babes" thread at "The Lounge" forum.
> 
> ...



That paint scheme seems to have been used on Raleigh-built bikes right around 1961. I know you already saw it, but just as a refresher @3-speeder posted an excellent example in this thread: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/62-raleigh-sports-with-lenton-dual-drive.153071/ . So the Rudge should be from the same time, 1961 or maybe 1962. It's certainly a racy bicycle!


----------



## juvela (Nov 4, 2019)

-----

Thanks for this response.

Had assumed photo to date from this time based on lady's clothing & hair.

Suspect it may have come from a British magazine of the era called Spick which was all softcore "cheesecake."

British men seemed to have a strong preoccupation with women's hosiery...

---

Still waiting to learn the full model name - an Ulster _____.

The only submodels of Ulster I was able to find were Sports and Tourist and it is clearly neither of those.  Perhaps someone with better eyes than mine shall be able to read the transfer.     

-----


----------

